# Nova lathe



## LemonadeJay (Oct 18, 2013)

Has anyone used a Nova lathe? I am wondering how they compare to similar Jet models.

Thanks,
Jay


----------



## Kevin (Oct 18, 2013)

I haven't but are you looking at a specific model? That would allow members to give you a better answer I think.


----------



## LemonadeJay (Oct 18, 2013)

I am looking at 
Nova DVR XP 16'' x 24'' Lathe and the Jet 1642

I turn mostly bowls. I also do some platters and vases.

I have been using a cheap HF lathe and the base of the tool rest snapped in half last night. Luckily I was turning at a slow speed because when it snapped in half it sent my hands toward the spinning wood. I think I am lucky to walk away with one bruised finger. Could have been much worse. I am done with that lathe.

Thanks,
Jay




Kevin said:


> I haven't but are you looking at a specific model? That would allow members to give you a better answer I think.


----------



## NCWoodArt (Oct 18, 2013)

I have a Jet & a Nova, mine is not the DVR just the 1624 model non variable speed. I say the Nova is hands down the better of the two lathes, it is much heavier & with those cast iron legs mine has never walked or had any vibrations on my cement floor. The Nova is almost a precision lathe compared to my Jet. I use both just because it is much easier for someone like me who is ADD to start multiple projects at the same time. Well heck who am I kidding I have 3 lathes & they all have something in them right now.

Bill


----------



## Mike Jones (Oct 18, 2013)

I used a Nova 3000 for many years. the electronic variable speed is something that you will appreciate every day that you turn. I Used the swiveling headstock often as well. Although you say you turn primarily in the "faceplate mode" if you do not order the bed extension with the lathe, they are a bugger to get a hold of later on. On other forums, I see requests for them all the time.


----------



## dycmark (Oct 18, 2013)

I have A DVR XP in my garage that I bought used this spring with all the bells and whistles (outboard extras and lots of chucks and rests).  Unfortunately between my schedule and my dad getting sick it has never even been plugged in :cray: 

But it LOOKS GREAT sitting there waiting for me, so, my assessment, so far i LOVE my DVR!! (i did a lot of asking around before i bought it and know a couple guys with the model you mentioned and they love them!)

I also have a Jet VS1221 and a smaller 1014vsi.. BOTH these guys are misaligned just enough to leave a large over drill on the point in the blank farthest from the chuck. this seems to reduce as you move thru the wood, probably because the rotating forces PUSH the bit into the center, that unfortunately generates ALOT of unnecessary HEAT. 

That has led me to the conclusion that even a HF late that is properly aligned is better than a fairly expensive "fancy" lathe that isn't even close.. OF COURSE a failure of any kind that places the turner at risk is NO GOOD!!

Good Luck
Mark


----------



## LemonadeJay (Oct 18, 2013)

I think the Nova may be in my future. They are running a special at Woodcraft for $550 off. Now I just need to convince my wife that it is a good idea. Having a working lathe definitely keeps me out of her hair. 





goslin99 said:


> I used my buddies Nova. It was awesome. Direct drive allowed to stop a piece and review so quickly. Also had so many settings that he didn't take advantage of. It was simple to outboard and he'd turn platters that were 30". He had a guy offer to buy it, so he did and moved up to a giant powermatic.


----------



## Mike Mills (Oct 20, 2013)

I haven't used the DVR XP but I have had the 1624 for over four years with narry a problem.
I use the swivel headstock on almost all face work turnings. Out to the 22.5* indent gives a lot of room between you and the bed.


----------



## WoodLove (Oct 20, 2013)

I have a Jet 1236 and want to UPGRADE to the NOVA DVR...... if you can get the NOVA do it!!!!!! You wont be disappointed. I went from a harbor freight lathe to a Grizzly (nothing but issues) and then bought a Jet. Im happy with the Jet but the NOVA is a better qulity lathe for sure!.


----------



## LemonadeJay (Oct 21, 2013)

I bought the Nova. So far I hate it. It keeps getting a low voltage error whenever it meets significant resistance. I called the company today and they gave me a tip to try and rectify and it improved but still shutting down.

Oh, by the way, my wife is away and I didn't tell her I was getting a new lathe. Boy will she be in for a surprise. At least it is quieter than the old one. I could be in trouble. 




WoodLove said:


> I have a Jet 1236 and want to UPGRADE to the NOVA DVR...... if you can get the NOVA do it!!!!!! You wont be disappointed. I went from a harbor freight lathe to a Grizzly (nothing but issues) and then bought a Jet. Im happy with the Jet but the NOVA is a better qulity lathe for sure!.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Oct 21, 2013)

LemonadeJay said:


> I bought the Nova. So far I hate it. It keeps getting a low voltage error whenever it meets significant resistance. I called the company today and they gave me a tip to try and rectify and it improved but still shutting down.
> 
> Oh, by the way, my wife is away and I didn't tell her I was getting a new lathe. Boy will she be in for a surprise. At least it is quieter than the old one. I could be in trouble.
> 
> ...


Sounds like a low voltage issue due to either to small a Gage wire or to long a run of small Gage wire or both. The nova can run on 110v or 220v, is this correct? If it can run on 220v I would run a dedicated line to the lathe and run the 220v. 1 1/2 hp on 110v will suck a lot of juice and require a heavy wire and at least a 20 amp breaker imo. I had a 110v air compressor that would pop a 15 amp breaker, upgraded the line wire and breaker to 20 amp and she was ok.


----------



## LemonadeJay (Oct 21, 2013)

Thanks, it is a long run from breaker box. I will talk to Nova and an electrician.



woodtickgreg said:


> LemonadeJay said:
> 
> 
> > I bought the Nova. So far I hate it. It keeps getting a low voltage error whenever it meets significant resistance. I called the company today and they gave me a tip to try and rectify and it improved but still shutting down.
> ...


----------



## LemonadeJay (Oct 30, 2013)

So the Nova DVR XP lathe has had issues with GFCI outlets. They told me to try running an extension cord to a non-GFCI outlet and it works great. I had to run the cord into the house though because all the garage outlets are GFCI.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike Mills (Oct 31, 2013)

I remember reading about the problem with GFCI before on various forums. Seems to not be just Nova but may be Jet, Powermatic, etc. Any brand with major electronic controls may possbily be effected.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cody Killgore (Oct 31, 2013)

I'm a little late to the party on this one but the lathe that I have been using is a Nova DVR XP and I love it. I'm a super-newbie when it comes to turning and since it is the only lathe I have ever used, I'm not sure if my word means much on this. :D

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tclem (Oct 31, 2013)

How 


LemonadeJay said:


> I bought the Nova. So far I hate it. It keeps getting a low voltage error whenever it meets significant resistance. I called the company today and they gave me a tip to try and rectify and it improved but still shutting down.
> 
> Oh, by the way, my wife is away and I didn't tell her I was getting a new lathe. Boy will she be in for a surprise. At least it is quieter than the old one. I could be in trouble.


long a run is it from your breaker to the outlet and what gauge wire is the outlet hooked up to? Sometime you see wiring on a #14 gauge and a Lon run will cause a voltage drop causing this problem. If you can make sure you are using a #12 wire and run a dedicated circuit for your lathe.


----------



## LemonadeJay (Nov 4, 2013)

Tclem said:


> How
> 
> long a run is it from your breaker to the outlet and what gauge wire is the outlet hooked up to? Sometime you see wiring on a #14 gauge and a Lon run will cause a voltage drop causing this problem. If you can make sure you are using a #12 wire and run a dedicated circuit for your lathe.



I haven't had a chance to check the wiring yet. It has to be 25 feet from the breaker box. It works great when I run an extension cord to the house from the garage.

Thanks


----------



## Andrew M (Nov 5, 2013)

LemonadeJay said:


> So the Nova DVR XP lathe has had issues with GFCI outlets. They told me to try running an extension cord to a non-GFCI outlet and it works great. I had to run the cord into the house though because all the garage outlets are GFCI.


Do you know if the problem is with the GFCI outlets or a GFCI protected circuit?


----------



## Tclem (Nov 5, 2013)

LemonadeJay said:


> So the Nova DVR XP lathe has had issues with GFCI outlets. They told me to try running an extension cord to a non-GFCI outlet and it works great. I had to run the cord into the house though because all the garage outlets are GFCI.


Change out the outlet and see if the outlet is the problem. If it is working with the long extension cord which is going to drop voltage then it could be that gfci or you have an overloaded circuit you are running your lathe on.


----------



## LemonadeJay (Nov 6, 2013)

i tried unplugging everything on that circuit and the ground faults were still being triggered. i tried two different outlets. I am going to chqnge out the outlet on saturday. Thanks.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## LemonadeJay (Nov 6, 2013)

Andrew M said:


> Do you know if the problem is with the GFCI outlets or a GFCI protected circuit?


When i called Nova they told me that they have seen the problem with the outlets.


----------



## Andrew M (Nov 6, 2013)

LemonadeJay said:


> i tried unplugging everything on that circuit and the ground faults were still being triggered. i tried two different outlets. I am going to chqnge out the outlet on saturday. Thanks.


Have you changed to a non GFCI outlet? For a circuit to be GFCI protected it's only required that the first outlet be a GFCI as well as the breaker being GFCI rated. So you could change the second outlet on a circuit to a non GFCI and the whole circuit will still be protected.


----------

